# How "snug" should a FF/DH helmet fit? (I have a Bell Drop)



## lschmidt4 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a question regarding helmet fit. First off, I normally wear a medium in standard road/mountain helmets.

For my first full face helmet I bought a Bell Drop. According to their size chart I would be a size medium (I have a 57.5 cm head), which made sense since like I said I'm usually a medium in other helmets. Their medium should fit people 55 - 59 cm.

The helmet fits pretty well as far as I can tell...it passed several "fit tests" except for one: With the strap tightened and buckled, I can still "roll" the helmet backwards to expose my forehead. If I try to do it very lightly without much force, the skin on my forehead moves along with the pads...meaning the pads do not slide over my skin (which is a good fit indicator right?). However, if I apply a little more force, I can easily roll it back enough so that my entire forehead is exposed, and the chin guard is in the middle of my face.

So do me a favor and see if you can do that with your own helmet  

Does this mean the helmet does not fit? I could return the medium to Amazon and try a small. I know the best thing would be to try on helmets locally, but the stores around me don't really stock these types of helmets and have really limited brands.

Any advice?


----------



## lschmidt4 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just recorded a video of myself trying on the helmet...go ahead and make fun of me:






So what do you think? Too big? Just right?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

That's no good.

Go down hard with a full face that doesn't fit well and you would have been better off with an XC lid.

The human jaw will crumple and collapse on it's own under hard impact. That's the design.
A poor fitiing full face can wrench your head/neck into a position that causes some real damage.

A poor fitting full face that causes your head/neck to be wrenched/snapped under impact is no fun.

A helmet has to fit correctly in order to protect you.

You shouldn't be able to push your full face up and over when fastened if it fits correctly.

It should be snug.

You are going to need to try on some styles from other manufacturers and compare it to the fit you have with the Bell.

Don't think a smaller Bell is going to be the solution. Rather, the fit provided from one of the other manufacturers should be better.


----------



## lschmidt4 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Norman. I was suspecting as much, the specific shape of the Bell helmets probably just don't fit my head well.

Any recommendations of some other helmets?

I did get to see a Specialized Deviant up close at my LBS (it was a size small though and didn't fit), but I did not like the quality of that helmet compared to the Bell Drop. The padding and construction of the Bell Drop seems to be really nice in comparison.

Also I'd like to get something for under $125 since the Drop cost me only $110.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just saw your video.

Not a good fit considering it's brand new. Once the foam packs out a bit you'll have even more slop.

Lots of good options out there with different fits.

You can get a new/newer Giro Remedy for under $100 easily. Several on sale right now-Price Point/Jenson etc. Different fit than Bell for sure.

Also check out the Rock Garden Pearl.

Giros do seem to fit a wide variety of face/head shapes well and with new helmets available at $90 or so, they are usually a good bet.


----------



## lschmidt4 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking at the Rock Gardn Pearl and Fox Rampage both at Jenson USA. They are $120 and $130 with free shipping.

Any idea which one might work better for me based on the fit with the Bell Drop?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope.

I'd try the Pearl over the Rampage. Both are good.

I think other brands are also offering the Pearl under another name. Good fit.


----------



## infamous24 (Jul 20, 2009)

The helmet should be a lot tighter on your cheeks. Your cheeks should be squeezed and puffed up a little when you have the helmet on. Also if you can move it back really easily, the helmet might be too big or you have the chinstrap too loose. The chin strap should put pressure on your neck when it is fastened. It's uncomfortable at first but you get used to it quickly.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Helmet Fitting*

I watched your video. That helmet is just too big. A Bell helmet saved my life (FOR REAL)when I raced dirt bikes so I use them for FR. Measure the distance around your head just above the ears. You can use a string beginning and ending on your forehead. Then set the string on a ruler or tape and you got it. Most online stores have fitting guides. I've been wearing a large with fitting pads but I'm switching to a S. My MX helmet had to be spread open to get it on. So tight fit is the only way to go. Thanks for starting this thread. You made me get a helmet that fits.


----------



## lschmidt4 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just to update you guys...I am sending the Bell Drop, seen in the video, back to Amazon and I ordered two more helmets from Jenson USA this time: Fox Rampage and Rockgardn Pearl both size mediums.

I will end up paying an extra $15 total in my helmet search, because of return shipping costs...but that's worth it to get a helmet that fits.

I should have the Rampage and the Pearl sometime this week so I'll do another video with those helmets.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the same problem with my Remedy. Its so bad that the same thing happens when I ride through rough sections. I have just done a DIY to add some packing pads using adhesive foam strips. Fits better and with googles it doesnt happen when riding.

Trouble is I have a big head and the 661 helmets dont work. I tried a D2 in XL and wasnt very happy, it wasnt overly tight but my mouth was right up close to the front guard and it felt like my chin was almost sticking out the bottom. I tried a XL D3 and it seemed to be alot bigger and totaly different fit to the D2. I tried a L THE helmet and it didnt fit. I felt the Bell drop was a pretty reasonable fit to be honest.

I have to ship a XL THE to test fit and then I dont know what to try next. No full face helmets in South Korea or SOuth Africa so it is a crappy case of shipping and returning.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, Juan, THE sells the liners on their own. You don't have to buy a brand new helmet, just to see if it fits. That's if you've already got an existing THE helmet. I'm running my THE with an XS top and S cheek pads.
Cool Dry Liners-
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48655
Regular Liners-
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29460


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Did you get the Pearl yet?


----------



## lschmidt4 (Sep 14, 2010)

RYAN E said:


> Did you get the Pearl yet?


Not yet, both helmets should be arriving on Friday the 10th.


----------



## emilkarl (May 14, 2017)

How tight should they fit over the cheek when the helmet is new? I tested 100% Status and Bell Transfer-9, the cheek padding is pressing my cheeks together almost so much that my mouth opens on both of them. Over the head they sit quite well and not super tight over the ears or anything.

Maybe i should go for a bigger size or will the padding loosen when used?


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

The padding will loosen up with use but it sounds like the cheek pads are very tight. A lot of helmet brands come with two or three size cheek pads to account for different shaped faces - maybe try smaller cheek pads.


----------

